# Tesla



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Some vids about him:



















Personally I think there are many, many like him who contribute so much to technology who go unheard or not recognized enough.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it's a shame the US government "seized" all his work after his death (and probably throughout his life).


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I have Tesla's biography , which i would recommend to any spark

The man was truly brilliant , yet crippled by his own intelligence 

~CS~


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

What kills me is the comments on Tesla Youtube vids. Everyone hating Edison and calling him a thief etc. While it's true he may have done some dirty, it's a fact that 10 Teslas couldn't have done what Edison did. Thomas Edison invented the 20th Century. Tesla was brilliant with math and physics, Edison had a knack for making other people's inventions practical and marketing them.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

:whistling2::whistling2:


InPhase277 said:


> What kills me is the comments on Tesla Youtube vids. Everyone hating Edison and calling him a thief etc. While it's true he may have done some dirty, it's a fact that 10 Teslas couldn't have done what Edison did. Thomas Edison invented the 20th Century. Tesla was brilliant with math and physics, Edison had a knack for making other people's inventions practical and marketing them.


You Edison lovers make me sick! :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dark Energy

~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I have Tesla's biography , which i would recommend to any spark
> 
> The man was truly brilliant , yet crippled by his own intelligence
> 
> ~CS~



I don't think he was crippled by his intellect, rather the people around him were crippled by their greed. All his problems and mental decline stemmed from people stealing his ideas. He was only given enough for them to sucker him back into empty promises.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You could easily view Tesla's history in such a light AT

He was a gifted man, but not so much a biz man.:no:

While Edison knew how to work the then Wall street crowd, Tesla's saw his biggest dreams crushed by them.

Edison bought his brains ,stole ideas, courted the market , Tesla had a brain , created ideas , and was abused by the market (as well as Edison) 

Wardenclyffe via JP Morgan being the most prominent of them.  Had he succeeded , today's renewable energy may have been entirely different....:thumbsup:









(free wifi statue w/2043 time capsule.)


~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> You could easily view Tesla's history in such a light AT
> 
> He was a gifted man, but not so much a biz man.:no:
> 
> ...



Be happy they even considered his genius. Some of the best ideas not only are ignored, but lead to the genius being sacked.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

The top of the page says Electrician Talk. Lets have a tiny thank you to Edison for inventing the electrical industry, hiring and training the first electricians and sending them out on jobs he sold, and paying them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

One man I would really like to sit down with and have a chat !

:thumbup:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

as sad as it is i often wonder how much of tesla's work was hidden or destroyed 
i tend to find a lot of visionaries like him were swept under the rug 
too many people want sole control over things and all the money they can bilk out of everyone else


----------

